# Britney Spears looked good yesterday at the MTV video music awards



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I think she looked very good.. I mean, this was her comeback..And I am reading all this negative stuff in the news about her being a train wreck at the MTV video music awards ...Anyway, people said she looked like a stripper but other singers dress the same way when they perform....Maybe Britney just looks too good...Check out the pics of her from the performance yesterday:

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2007/09/..._comeback_.html


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> .Check out the pics of her from the performance yesterday:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2007/09/..._comeback_.html


Check out the pics from her performance yesterday that haven't been touched up to hell:


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL she's seen better days!


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ya, With her fat ass, she looked like she was struggling to step onto that step on the stage. Her dance moves where all slow too. I was cracking up the whole time. Like Low said shes seen better days for sure, she used to be hot. The award show in general sucked.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

She is a very attractive woman....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I always thought she was overrated. Not that I'm to good for her, but by tv standards, not all that special. Same with linsay lohan, and tara reid. Hot yes, smokin hot I'm not so sure. Want to see a hot chick, look at Jessica alba


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pics G23.

Yup, the bloom is off the rose. Britney looks old, ponderously heavy and slow.
Here is what she used to look like:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude if she was anyone other normal girl i would say yes she looked good BUT she is fat skinny moving like she was on drugs and couldnt even come close to singing along, ive seen better karaoke performances..

honestly why she choose that performance makes no sense to me she should ahve dressed more conservatively and performed a less coragrpahed slower song and she would have done much much better.

shes had two kids and become a mental case i doubt anyone expected her to come back and perform the way she did before federline ruined her..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

she has a few problem areas to work on


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of her or pop singers in general and I thought her performance was very lousy, but as for all the media and everybody else saying she was so horribly out of shape. Screw you people. That's a hell of a body for a mother of two.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i though she was bald?
is that a wig? or way that a long tiem ago and it grew back?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, hopefully her sister, Jamie-Lynn, won't go that same fat, white-trash route.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that i'd still hit it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

People are on her not only about looks (And I do agree she looks good for a mother of 2, and would still hit it) they are critical of her lousy performance...

She couldn't even lip sync her own song, and moved like she was on a handfull of zanex

Cant help but think of this:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I dunno guys, she looks pretty sick there, I would not hit that.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> i though she was bald?
> is that a wig? or way that a long tiem ago and it grew back?


most likely extensions.

she didn't look as horrible as everyone says. she looks a bit out of shape and sluggish (compared to herself during the pre-federlein days). but i don't think she made an embarassment of herself. i mean, she wasn't really talented to begin with. her dancing skills are\were mediocre and she never could sing. not sure what everyone expected from her. she's no michael jackson.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> i though she was bald?
> is that a wig? or way that a long tiem ago and it grew back?


most likely extensions.

she didn't look as horrible as everyone says. she looks a bit out of shape and sluggish (compared to herself during the pre-federlein days). but i don't think she made an embarassment of herself. i mean, she wasn't really talented to begin with. her dancing skills are\were mediocre and she never could sing. not sure what everyone expected from her. she's no michael jackson.
[/quote]

Yeah, I don't think she could embarrass her self any more after this summer. I honestly was expecting much worse, but then again I thought if she was going to be like she was she wouldn't go on.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

let me put it to you this way if she was my g/f and she walked in teh living room blabbering about what song she wanted for our wedding that isnt even known to be an event that will happen and then got annoyed when i told her how stupid it was to expect me to play along with the stupid little game of picking a wedding song i would still be just as bothered as i am right now..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry but my fiance is much better then that. After someone sent me the pics of her "Scars" I cant get the disusting picture out of my head. Plust she looks like she had work done.











G23.40SW said:


> People are on her not only about looks (And I do agree she looks good for a mother of 2, and would still hit it) they are critical of her lousy performance...
> 
> She couldn't even lip sync her own song, and moved like she was on a handfull of zanex
> 
> Cant help but think of this:


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

why all the hate. she looked like a single mom worker for the money.

yeah she got kinda chubby and she danced like she was a fat drunk chick at the bar. slow and clumsy. she sang her song worse then a milly vanille hit.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The sad thing is that 99% of the women in America look like her...and here we are trashing her haha. No wonder girls have image problems. I'd say she looks much better then she did a month or two ago, but her performance was awful. No effort or pizazz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Who cares ?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Fogel sorry McLuvin would hit anything dude! But the cops had to c#@k block him.



Sheppard said:


> I have come to the conclusion that i'd still hit it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Who cares ?


Apparantely around 20 guys on this fish site.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^LOL

meh id still hit that


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't stand her music... but even tho she's been hittin up mcdonalds, I'd still hit it... just with some tape or something over her mouth in case she started to sing.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess right after the show she decided to go pantyless. There are some new pics of her beave getting out of a car with a skirt on.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> People are on her not only about looks (And I do agree she looks good for a mother of 2, and would still hit it) they are critical of her lousy performance...
> 
> She couldn't even lip sync her own song, and moved like she was on a handfull of zanex
> 
> Cant help but think of this:


hahahah thanks for posting those! soooooo FUNNY!!! =P

i wish someone had the link to her performance... i missed it.
is there a vma's encore show?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Usually MTV and VH1 are good about running their originals and special events into the ground, bringing them back for the end of the year, and then bringing them back up the week before next year's installment.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/schedule/

10 p.m. EDT tonight...if there's a MTV West or something like that, then 10 p.m. for you as well.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

shes not gonna get to much respect waring stripers gear...

her first big show she could have looked alittle better than that(since she is trying to gain fans back)


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Like I read on another page. She is better looking than majority of the the Jane Does out there. However, she has bult a reputation based upon youth, pizazz, and sexiness. None of which shown at the MTV awards. She loss the teen girl image, shes chunky which cut down on her moves, unconditioned so she couldnt even sing her song, and she aint close to what she used to be.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

We have angered Chris Crocker!











www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=itschriscrocker


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL OMFG


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

was that a man or a women....


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

dude... i so dont know!

i do know that he scares the sh*t out of me! LOL

he's freakin CRAZY!!!!! OMG !!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jesus,someone needs to shoot that guy in the face..

but i must admit..i love this picture..raise the roof brit-brit...whoot.. whoot


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'd let her slob on the knob after a couple of shots....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RAFAEL C said:


> jesus,someone needs to shoot that guy in the face..
> 
> but i must admit..i love this picture..raise the roof brit-brit...whoot.. whoot


Holy double chin batman!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hahaha! that dude is the scariest human alive !


----------



## PunkFish (Sep 12, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> hahaha! that dude is the scariest human alive !


meth is a hell of a drug


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> jesus,someone needs to shoot that guy in the face..
> 
> but i must admit..i love this picture..raise the roof brit-brit...whoot.. whoot


Holy double chin batman!
[/quote]
she was getting fatter as you saw her dance...no shitting you...here's the proof...

*double click on photo to see..shocking results*


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Shes hot. Id still wax it. I think it was her uncomfortable aura that effed up her performance...not her body. Granted, for the crowd she is attempting to please, her body should have been a little tighter. Her performance too. But I sure as hell wouldnt kick her out of bed looking like she did the other night...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bunch of single guys sitting on a computer saying they wouldn't bang brittney spears...i'm gonna call bullshit every single one of you would terminate that sh*t.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Boobah said:


> bunch of single guys sitting on a computer saying they wouldn't bang brittney spears...i'm gonna call bullshit every single one of you would terminate that sh*t.


agreed







and even 4 those that aren't single...


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Man that he/she was a crazy looking motha f*cker man


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^yeah, I accidentally watched those clips to! whats the story behind that... uh..... thing!?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^yeah, I accidentally watched those clips to! whats the story behind that... uh..... thing!?


i dont know, but satan had something to do with it for shure!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> bunch of single guys sitting on a computer saying they wouldn't bang brittney spears...i'm gonna call bullshit every single one of you would terminate that sh*t.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that crying pansy is totally f*cked in the head!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Only skinny girls or gay men would think shes really fat.


----------

